# What's the best LED Light Strip lamp below $50



## JoyceA (Jul 15, 2016)

Right now i would like to try the LED Strip Lamp, anyone can give me the best advice which one should i buy? And i want to try the one below $50, hope you guys can help me to provide the ones with best quality.


----------



## Lexel (Jul 14, 2017)

Do you want a lamp or just the strip?

light for example
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/1pcs...lgo_pvid=1894ff99-ac08-4a86-bd91-e0ca28ff83d0


if you buy strip I highly recommend some with CRI of 90 or better
and mount them on an aluminum profile for heatsinking

24V is better as it has less losses

there are 2 sorts of light strips the simple with just resistors and the longer it get the more dim it is as there is a big voltage drop
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Wate...lgo_pvid=1ddfd09a-5646-4033-aa0d-78b1d4dfc777

https://de.aliexpress.com/item/Flex...lgo_pvid=e49612f5-3869-4c4d-8230-c6b6534b0dc8

the other has a small linear regulators providing 3 or 6 LEDS (12/24V) with a constant current over the full lengh





CRI80
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/CRI-...lgo_pvid=470ddb80-fc7e-4536-ac74-1f03cf8b24c0

CRI95
https://de.aliexpress.com/item/5m-r...lgo_pvid=470ddb80-fc7e-4536-ac74-1f03cf8b24c0


----------

